# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  Biji plastik untuk bead filter : GRATIS

## neutokoi

Saya perhatiin belakangan nggak banyak ide baru yg di post di forum DIY ini...
Kemarin rapihin rumah dan menemukan ada 1 karung biji plastic yg tidak dipake, dulu rencananya mau saya pake untuk wet & dry filter, tetapi dgn pertimbangan lain akhirnya saya pake media jaring utk filter tersebut
http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...amp-dry-filter

Biji plastic 1 karung ini akan saya hibahkan saja ke teman2 forum yg membutuhkan, syaratnya utk teman2 forum:
- Ambil sendiri ke rumah (lokasi Jakarta Barat), sorry tidak ada waktu urusin antar dan pengiriman
- Ybs memang lagi ada rencana bikin DIY bead filter dan lagi kesulitan media
- Hasil DIYnya nantinya di posting ke forum untuk pembelajaran bersama.

----------


## udinlabu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udinlabu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

